# New kit for the e46 ///M3



## M-Builder (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey guys, This car will be on display at Kar Toys in Fremont 
this Friday & Saturday May 7th & 8th for those who would 
like to see it in person. There will be other cars there as well
so if you are local to Fremont, shine up your ride & bring it
down. 
http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/show...39&page=1&pp=10

Contact Chad for directions: 510-979-1151

M-Builder


----------

